# هل يفيدالتصميم الميكانيكى مهندس الميكاترونكس؟وكيف؟؟؟



## روزاما المراغى (11 أغسطس 2008)

:69:ارجوووالرد


----------



## ابن العميد (16 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
أخي روزاما 
الاول اعرفك بنفسي انا مهندس ميكانيكا قوي وجيت في المشروع بتاع التخرج كان تحكم فأخدت دورات كونترولر و plc والكترونيات لدرجه اني درستها لطلبه المشروع اللي بعدي بعد ما اختارني الدكتور للمهمه دي ...
الصراحه التصميم الميكانيكي لمهندس الميكاترونيك هوه هيكل الشغل اللي علي اساسه مهندس الميكاترونية بيوظف دراسته و اضافاته عليه والدليل قد يتخلف طريقة التحكم بإختلاف الهيكل وعليه ممكن مهندس الميكاترونيك يضع لمساته علي التصميم علشان التحكم اللي بيفكر فيه... وبس 

م.أسامة عمر سليمان
مهندس اشراف
اعمال تكييف مركزي وميكانيك
الكويت


----------



## غريب زمانه (16 أغسطس 2008)

سلام ياهندسه اعتقد والله اعلم ان وظيفتنا هي ربط التصميم الميكانيكي بالتحكم الكهربائي عشان كذا لازم يكون عندنا خلفيه في التصميم المكنيكي لتغيره اذا لزم الامر 
مهند طالب هندسه في المستوي الثاني


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (18 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم:

أعتقد ان التصميم الميكانيكي من أهم اساسيات التصميم في أنظمة الميكاترونكس على اعتبار أن نظام الميكاترونكس هو تكامل وظائفي بين الانظمة الكهربائية و الميكانيكية وأ نظمة التحكم، و على سبيل المثال لنأخذ الروبوت فطبيعة التصميم الميكانيكي للروبوت هي التي تحدد الوظيفة التي يقوم بها الروبوت فمثلا عمليه رفع الاشياء والقيام بمهام مثل اللحام، الدهان، و التنظيف لمسطح ما، او حتى جمع عينات من التربة والصخور فان التصميم الميكانيكي المطلوب هو Armed Robot ، واذا اردنا نقل الاشياء،او السير في طرق، فان التصميم الميكانيكي المطلوب هو Wheeled Robot او Lgged Robot وهنا ايضا يمكن التمييز فان كانت الطريق وعرة يمكن استخدام ال Lgged Robot أما ان كانت الطريق ممهدة فيمكن استخدام Wheeled Robot وهكذا، وطبيعة التصميم الميكانيكي تحدد طبيعة نظام التحكم و النظام الكهربائي المستخدم فمثلا في ال Aemed Robot يمكن استخدام Limit Switches للتحكم في الزوايا لـ ال Arm وبالتالي التحكم بـ ال Position لـ ال Arm Tip اما في ال Wheeled Robot يتم استخدام Optical Encoders للتحكم في ال Position للروبوت وهكذا طبيعة التصميم الميكانيكي تفرض علينا طبيعة نظام التحكم و النظام الكهربائي.

هــــــذا واللــــــه تعالـــــى أعلــــــم​ 
:31: نسألكــــــــــــــم الدعـــــــــــــاء:31:
:78:​


----------



## bentouhami larafi (13 نوفمبر 2009)

تشكر اخي على هذا التحليل و التأصيل; وأرجوا أن تقدم لي مساعدة وهو كل مايمكن أن يعينني في مشروع تخرجي والذي هو تحت عنوان Contrôle de la dynamique latérale d'un véhicule(robot mobile) avec estimation des forces de contact roues/sol


----------

